# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  teac x-300r

## Kips

pardodas tris lentinieki teac x-300r ar dokumentiem,jupiter 203 ar dokumentiem,un nota 203-1 stereo visi ejosi piedavajat savas cenas izskatisu variantus cenu tel.24809867 ir ari jaunas lentas concertape-549m/23um/18cm reel.

----------


## Ints

Lentas nobildē, kas par zvēriem.

----------


## krohovich

Cik TEAC maksaa ?

----------


## krohovich

Nu i nafiga rakstīt ja nekādas komunikācijas nav ?

----------


## ivog

> Nu i nafiga rakstīt ja nekādas komunikācijas nav ?


 Cilvēks uzrakstīja savu telefonu komunikācijai, tas nozīmē zvanīt, nevis ierakstīt te un gaidīt. Viņš varbūt forumā reizi mēnesī ienāk.

----------

